# Lighting question...



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

OK I search around and I'm not really finding my question addressed. So I'll just ask it. 

I have a lampost and a light on each side of the door. As they are, they ruin the lighting so I just turn them off. I'd like a way to actually use them in my display. Maybe changing out the bulbs to something that flicker or looks like a candle. Maybe some way to temporarily age/weather them. Make the glass less clear. Key being temporary. After the haunt I'd like to easily cleanup and be back to normal.

Any ideas? Thanks in Advance :jol:

David


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Westinghouse makes cool flicker bulbs that I use....only thing is not very bright so if folks actually need to see where they are going its not very bright


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

There are plenty of replacement flicker bulbs and the like. I know a lot of those lamps also have individual panes of glass that can be replaced should they get broken. Just get some replacement panes and frost them or carefully break them or splatter blood or whatever. If that's not an option, try colored gels that you can put in the lamp.


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

Actually dim would work best. I already have floods. It just seemed I should be able to put those lites to some use. I'll look into those flicker bulbs and the replacement panes.

Thanks

David


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

SeaHoCaptain said:


> Actually dim would work best. I already have floods. It just seemed I should be able to put those lites to some use. I'll look into those flicker bulbs and the replacement panes.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


part#03657 for standard base...they have ones for all socket's


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

you can alos use 7 watt lightbulbs that are teensie tiny...they have a regular socket but are much dimmer. Home Depot, Lowe's sells a stick on stained glass effect- its not cheap, but if you buy new panels to put in the light and reuse them each year, it would be worth it. It works great- I used it to dim down our hideous overhead porch light when lowere wattage lightbulbs made it too dark & I needed something "inbetween". .


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I just use those decorative amber light bulbs. They are cheap, low light but still provides an interesting color.


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I eBay'ed some flickers and well see how that goes. Maybe check out this stain glass stick ons too.

Thanks David


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

I use spun fiberglass sheets, cut to fit the flat glass panels then just slip inside the fixture, with low wattage blubs. I get a nice erie glow.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

You could.consider actually haveing the light switch replaced with a dimmer switch and then just use colored bulbs.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

I have almost the same problem, I'am going to test try a low wattage flicker bulb with Vaseline wiped on the glass pane to difuse the light and get a stained glass effect. I'am hopeing heat build up won't be a problem, and cause the Vaseline to thin out, too much.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Another option in addition to the flicker bulbs is painting the panes of glass with elmer's glue. Dims and you can just wash it off in November.


----------

